# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  "You don't look depressed" **SU TRIGGERS*

## Paula

If I was given a penny for every time this was said to me ......

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-41164395

----------


## Suzi

She's very brave and doing a brilliant thing to break the stigma x

----------


## Grey haze

Interesting as I have a work collegue who I am close to who actually said "You cant be depressed, you're the happiest person I know. What does that say about the rest of us?"

----------


## Fuego853

This is soooo true! Great article! My friend, who is psychologist, often says: but you seem happy and not depressed at all. Yeah right girl haha

----------


## Suzi

It's sad that a psychologist says that when they should know better - that it's a mask....

----------


## Paula

I agree with Suzi. Is this the same psychologist who diagnosed you with anxiety and depression?

----------


## Fuego853

No, she is just my friend studying psychology in college.

----------


## Suzi

Then I hope that she is able to learn how to talk to someone with mental illness and learns that people often put on a mask....

----------


## selena

The same happened to me. After my mom's death many think I look better, but in the matter of mental health - there is a struggle inside of me.

----------


## Angie

No one would think I have depression or anxiety or ptsd as I hide it, very few get to see exactly how am feeling, a lot of people put a front on to hide it x

----------

